# Do I need to calibrate before or after connecting Amp...



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I recently bought some speakers to upgrade some of what I have (haven't installed yet)... and I also bought an external amp to run my front speakers ( Samson Servo 600 ).

I'm not sure what is the right way to calibrate the system ...

1) Should I connect the new speakers (surrounds and center), then use the YPAO to calibrate the system and finally add the amp and adjust the levels (using SPL meter) of all speakers??? or

2) Connect new speakers and amp, then use YPAO and finally adjust all level (using SPL meter)???

I think that the first option is the best (but I could be wrong) ... I think that if I add the amp before the auto-calibration the AVR will not be able to match all levels because the fronts will be louder at reference level with the use of the external amp, and if I do it manually, I will have to adjust the PEQ myself instead of using YPAO ... :yes:

I prefer to use YPAO to adjust the PEQ ... is better than using my ears to adjust the sound :bigsmile:

All advise/comments are appreciated ...:bigsmile:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi David, You should conect the amp and the speakers up as you intend to use it and then run the YAPO setup. You would need to first do a level check by going into the test tone setting on the Yamaha so that you have the amp level somewhat correct.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> Hi David, You should conect the amp and the speakers up as you intend to use it and then run the YAPO setup. You would need to first do a level check by going into the test tone setting on the Yamaha so that you have the amp level somewhat correct.


Got it, Thank you for the response ...:T

Isn't true that when the AVR do the autocalibration it will set the volume and level to zero and then adjust the level of each speaker??? ... Do you think that I can have any problems or damage any speaker???

Another question: I think you're using a Samson too, Right??? ... How do you turn on the system, in which order (AVR ... AMP or AMP ... AVR)??? ... I don't want to damage the speakers with a hump noise that happens sometimes when you turn on/off the equipment.

How does a 12V trigger work??? ... can it be used with the amp??? ... I think it need to have that option in the connections in the back, Right??? ... Do you leave the amp on all the time, or you turn it on/off everytime you use it??? 

Sorry for all questions ... I just want to be prepared :bigsmile:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

salvasol said:


> Isn't true that when the AVR do the autocalibration it will set the volume and level to zero and then adjust the level of each speaker??? ... Do you think that I can have any problems or damage any speaker???


Yes this should be the case. If your concerned the best thing you can do is do a level check befor you do the YAPO as you will be fairly close to what the receiver wants. I run my Samson at 3/4 on both outputs so try that for starters.



> Another question: I think you're using a Samson too, Right??? ... How do you turn on the system, in which order (AVR ... AMP or AMP ... AVR)??? ... I don't want to damage the speakers with a hump noise that happens sometimes when you turn on/off the equipment.


I turn my amp on first but it really makes no difference as I have done it after as well and never even heard a pop either way.



> How does a 12V trigger work??? ... can it be used with the amp??? ... I think it need to have that option in the connections in the back, Right??? ... Do you leave the amp on all the time, or you turn it on/off everytime you use it???


You would need a 12v to 120volt relay to make that work unless your Samson and Yamaha has the 12v trigger input/output. 
I turn my amp off after I am done, uses less power that way and it really doesn't hurt.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> You would need a 12v to 120volt relay to make that work unless your Samson and Yamaha has the 12v trigger input/output.
> I turn my amp off after I am done, uses less power that way and it really doesn't hurt.


Just the Yamaha has the 12v trigger ... looking online I found this suggestion to somebody who was in the same situation  Auto Swith at Sears  ... I think that what is does, is to sense when the AVR will be on and it will trigger the other two outlets :yes:

What you think??

EDIT: I'm trying to make everything easy ... instead of turn on/off manually if I can find a easy/cheap solution I will use it (I'm getting use to lazyness)


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

That should work really well, my only issue is that it can handle the current draw during high volume draws from the amp but its worth a try.:T


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> That should work really well, my only issue is that it can handle the current draw during high volume draws from the amp but its worth a try.:T


Probably I will go today to get one ... about the current draw, I think it will be okay because if I recall correctly it will be plugged directly to AC outlet not from AVR :yes:

I let you know when I get it :T


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

:yay: ... New toy just arrived ... :yay:

Can't wait to install it raying:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Your switch or the amp? How do you like the Samson amp?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> Your switch or the amp? How do you like the Samson amp?


Sorry (I didn't mentioned) ... I got the amp :yes: (still decidin on the switch).

I like the looks (I think it will blend with the rest of the equipment).

I hope that it will make a big difference in the sound when is connected (hopefully this weekend or maybe tonight :whistling... :bigsmile:


----------

